

Portland’s New Car-Free Bridge - deegles
http://streetsblog.net/2015/03/18/touring-portlands-brand-new-car-free-bridge/

======
wlesieutre
In a similar vein, Minneapolis has a great pedestrian/bike bridge that was
converted from an old rail line. It's much roomier.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_Arch_Bridge_%28Minneapoli...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_Arch_Bridge_%28Minneapolis%29)

[http://movingtofreedom.org/images/2006/10/061001_minneapolis...](http://movingtofreedom.org/images/2006/10/061001_minneapolis_02_downtown_from_stone_arch_bridge_by_scott_carpenter_cc-
by-sa-25.jpg)

------
iterationx
So what is that 4 ft wide for two way pedestrian traffic? That's kinda sad.
#sidewalkshame

~~~
blacksmith_tb
In Portland we're also in the process of replacing another bridge which as a
single sidewalk less than 2ft wide directly adjacent to traffic, no barriers.
It's dangerous and awkward to try and move past another person on foot on it,
and near-suicidal to try and cycle across. So I will be happy to have 4ft for
biking and walking, really.

~~~
iterationx
You are happy because the new bridge isn't "dangerous and awkward", but I
maintain your standards are too low.

